# Kennametal CNMG Inserts from China???



## Lucky Liverider (Aug 2, 2019)

Really...


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 2, 2019)

"Made in China" doesn't necessarily mean something is of poor quality. The'll make anything to any standard specified by the customer.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 2, 2019)

To go with your Chinese lathe of course!


----------



## benmychree (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh, how the mighty have fallen!


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2019)

It's OK, just the plastic box is from China...


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2019)

Eddyde said:


> The'll make anything to any standard specified by the customer.




True, but US companies that move production to China frequently lower their standards when they do.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 2, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> True, but US companies that move production to China frequently lower their standards when they do.


Not true....rather they step up their due diligence and keep their quality high.....


----------



## Janderso (Aug 2, 2019)

State of the art machinery set up by knowledgeable technicians, using high quality components/raw goods properly managed and supervised will produce the same high quality products in any country.
That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2019)

Um, am I missing something here, or do you guys believe that the stuff coming out of China today is typically as good as the 
products produced in the past by US manufacturers?


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2019)

Janderso said:


> State of the art machinery set up by knowledgeable technicians, using high quality components/raw goods properly managed and supervised will produce the same high quality products in any country.
> That's what I think anyway.




Absolutely true.  But, all those things have to happen, and the parts have to be designed to be high quality products in the first place.  Which
isn't always the case.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 2, 2019)

Kennametal has had some serious environmental/public health scrutiny at their manufacturing plants here in the states.  I am not in the least bit surprised that they'd hire an offshore manufacturer to do the work somewhere less expensive.  That's what businesses do.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 2, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Um, am I missing something here, or do you guys believe that the stuff coming out of China today is typically as good as the
> products produced in the past by US manufacturers?



Short answer, YES. At least in the semiconductor industry. The factory I was part of in Tianjin has better or equal to equipment as any factory. The quality is better than most factories of equal technology.


----------



## Lucky Liverider (Aug 2, 2019)

does this mean I can expect a 20% increase in price next month given the new tariffs?


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 2, 2019)

buy now


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 2, 2019)

Lucky Liverider said:


> does this mean I can expect a 20% increase in price next month given the new tariffs?



Yes.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2019)

Bamban said:


> Short answer, YES. At least in the semiconductor industry. The factory I was part of in Tianjin has better or equal to equipment as any factory. The quality is better than most factories of equal technology.




I think the point I was trying to make is that a lot of US manufacturers
have, as part of the process of moving to offshore manufacturing, also allowed the quality of their products to decline.  This is not the 
fault of the Chinese, but rather a consequence of either deliberate or inadvertent decision making at  US companies.  
But the number of posts on this forum comparing Chinese tools with older USA made tools is an indication that 
the quality of their products is, let's just say, variable.  I'm aware that the Chinese can make high quality products when they choose to.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 2, 2019)

Lucky Liverider said:


> Really...


Yeah like 8 years ago.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 2, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> I'm aware that the Chinese can make high quality products when they choose to.



When they are paid to make better products they will.


----------



## pstemari (Aug 3, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Kennametal has had some serious environmental/public health scrutiny at their manufacturing plants here in the states.



Yes, the cobalt binder used in inserts is pretty nasty stuff.it's not at all surprising that they moved production someplace with lax environmental controls.

Considering Kennametal's prices and weird proprietary form factors, this doesn't make me any more inclined to buy their inserts.

For high-end inserts, I've typically been getting Iscar, after a recommendation by Tom Lipton, and been very happy.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 5, 2019)

Regarding Asian quality, I agree with, Nogoingback, It's variable.
If you gamble and win...


----------



## Lucky Liverider (Aug 5, 2019)

I put some mileage on a pair of these inserts last week and they seem to perform well on mild steel, time will tell...


----------



## aliva (Aug 6, 2019)

Get a Canadian address, no more Trump tariffs.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 6, 2019)

aliva said:


> Get a Canadian address, no more Trump tariffs.


Wouldn't that mean i'd have to become a Knuck?
Nothing wrong with it, in fact, it sounds rather nice.
Too cold up there!


----------



## aliva (Aug 7, 2019)

Your right much colder than Calf. but no earthquakes except on the west cost.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 7, 2019)

We don't have earthquakes where I live, just wildfires and floods.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 7, 2019)

Janderso said:


> We don't have earthquakes where I live, just wildfires and floods.



Eh? There's no earthquakes in NorCal? How so? Or are you like me, I'm so used to them that I ignore anything smaller than 5.0.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 10, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Um, am I missing something here, or do you guys believe that the stuff coming out of China today is typically as good as the
> products produced in the past by US manufacturers?


I’m of the belief that some stuff from China is of very good quality.... Especially if it has a brand name like Kennametal on it. Wouldn’t bother me that much.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 10, 2019)

These were obviously made to Wiha standards. I have them and they're very nice quality so they can definitely make nice things. 








						[US$28.99 11% OFF] XIAOMI Mijia 24 in 1 Multi-purpose Precision Screwdriver Set Aluminium S2 Steel Repair Tools Hand Tools from Tools on banggood.com
					

XIAOMI Mijia 24 in 1 Multi-purpose Precision Screwdriver Set Aluminium S2 Steel Repair Tools.




					m.banggood.com


----------



## pstemari (Aug 11, 2019)

Tim9 said:


> I’m of the belief that some stuff from China is of very good quality.... Especially if it has a brand name like Kennametal on it. Wouldn’t bother me that much.


In this case, I'm more bothered by the fact that Kennametal is apparently offshoring manufacturing so that toxic waste can be dumped in the environment with impunity. I don't think that's in our national interest in either the short or the long haul. Short-term, we're losing jobs; long-term, we're breeding new enemies.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pstemari (Aug 11, 2019)

ddickey said:


> These were obviously made to Wiha standards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, that's not a Wiha logo on that package. The quality could be very good, but the blatant trademark infringement is troubling.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (Aug 11, 2019)

I'll be danged.
Here it is on Amazon.





						Xiaomi Mijia Wiha Daily Use Screwdriver Kit 24 Precision Magnetic Bits Alluminum Box Screw Driver - - Amazon.com
					

Xiaomi Mijia Wiha Daily Use Screwdriver Kit 24 Precision Magnetic Bits Alluminum Box Screw Driver - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------

